
Kuru Toga – the Japanese mechanical pencil - ingve
https://www.mbandf.com/en/parallel-world/kuru-toga-the-japanese-mechanical-pencil
======
matt_the_bass
I think this will be the perfect gift for my dad who “has everything”. He uses
standard mechanical pencils all the time at his job.

